
The Wild Ones - kawera
https://magazine.atavist.com/the-wild-ones-grand-canyon-colorado-river-first-women
======
telesilla
Such an interesting expedition, pioneering for the women in particular. There
is one thing I wonder: how they manage menstruation. Unfortunately propriety
probably kept them from writing the details (and the same goes for much of
pre-60s history). Nowadays, you can take the pill to avoid it for a long
period which is easier. But in those days, I imagine they had only cloth pads
which were not very hygienic nor efficient - I cannot imagine, on the heaviest
day of my period, having to navigate rapids while wearing uncomfortable
menstruation aids. I wish we had more historical knowledge on the topic.

See #10 here for what these women might have had to wear
[https://metro.co.uk/2015/05/20/history-period-a-look-at-
mens...](https://metro.co.uk/2015/05/20/history-period-a-look-at-menstruation-
through-the-ages-in-15-fascinating-facts-5204085/)

